# WHAT DO YOU charge for bulk rock salt



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

#1. since its been i hot topic, i thought maybe a poll was in order, to keep it private

all this talk about sortages, and paying 100 plus per ton, Does it have you rasing your prices....

so i wanted to see, how in line mine were, i understand that it may very with ur area, or the size of the account might give them a better rate, but on average, what are you charging , and bidding for with salt?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i see no ones cares just to find out what the average is --- ? the poll does keep ur name anonoums, clearly u can see i posted my own


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

You should do a poll that is for what you used to charge and one for what you are going to charge.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

well you can be my guest to post it, however, i personally dont really care what we were charging before, im more interested in the now part althought would be a nice way to figure out how much to increase


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i am very surpised at how many people are charging over 250 per ton , for bulk salt, for those that are, 

i maybe posting a few more poles, to get ideas thrown around, maybe we can all help each other out


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

elite1msmith;565980 said:


> i maybe posting a few more poles


Good idea...this one really got the dialog going


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

Camden;565982 said:


> Good idea...this one really got the dialog going


*LMAO *


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

We Charge $15.50 Per 100lbs
= $310.00 Per Ton


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Clapper&Company;566010 said:


> We Charge $15.50 Per 100lbs
> = $310.00 Per Ton


 that was my thinking, im assuming , that everyone that carefully read that top - noticed the BULK salt

so , that being the case $15.50 per 100 lbs?

those of you that are claiming over $250 , are you spreading smaller lots, and theirfore have a higher price, due to less being used?


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

elite1msmith;566039 said:


> those of you that are claiming over $250 , are you spreading smaller lots, and theirfore have a higher price, due to less being used?


I dont bid by the ton, per application. No need to over apply then. Per application usually works out to 1-3" plowing rate. So on a small site that you get $100 to push and $100 to salt and you drop at the max 250#s or less you make some damn good money. 
You can sleep at night as well, because you didnt need to charge for a ton of salt at $90 per ton


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i see i thought that might be the case


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

.15 per pound, up from .12 last year. I figure the billing by 17 pounds per 1000 square feet. I have found that calculation is pretty damn accurate, I had 4 places last year that should have taken 500 pounds each, when we loaded up a ton in spreader and did those lots we came out with just a few pounds left over every time. Yes, I know air and ground temp, how much hard pack snow is left, etc all effects how much it will take, but that 17 pounds per 1000 sf calculation worked outstanding for us. 

The reason I have chosen that .15 cents number is because IF we get cut off from the salt supplier like we did last year, I can still spread bagged for a profit. Not even close to what I would make off bulk, but at least I wont be spreading salt for free or at a loss.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

well and that was a thought i was having.... but heres the real question

for those that did indicate that ur charging over $200 - is that because fo the size of the property

you stated 500 lbs, do you have any lots were you spread say 1.5 tons (3000#) per application? and still can charge that amount?


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

I charge them all about the same. The smaller lots I round up, and the larger lots I round down. Example: 460 pounds on a small lot becomes 500, and 3,590 on a large lot becomes 3500. I know for a fact that .12 per pound was the usual going rate for our area last year, 2 of the biggest plowing/salting companies in the area were charging that. Salt shortages have been all over the news here so I know everyone is going to be raising prices. I took guess that they would be going up to .15 and that is what I set my prices at to make some good money and still stay competitive.


----------

